# Niagara/Lincoln and Welland Regiment reserves



## Baskin (17 Jun 2004)

Anyone joining the Niagara/Lincoln and Welland Regiment reserves from this message board?


----------



## *Grunt (7 Jan 2005)

I am


----------



## JBP (8 Jan 2005)

I just got sworn in Jan 6th 2005... 

I suppose I'll meet you folks soon enough, buy ya a beer in the mess when I do!

FNG's job of course!


----------



## bagpiper (8 Jan 2005)

I was also sworn into the Regiment on the 6th. Although unfortunately... I am to young to drink.


----------



## JBP (8 Jan 2005)

So your one of the kids who was sitting to the right of me. I was second from the end of the table to your left that night. Your going Co-Op then I take it since your 16? All good, let me know how the training works out for you!

Nice to know a bit ahead of time what I'll be getting into myself!

Good luck,
Joe


----------



## facemesser (18 Nov 2008)

I don't think just because he's 16 he's going co-op. I'm currently 16 (2008) and I'm not going through co-op, not sure how things will play out, though


----------



## Fishbone Jones (18 Nov 2008)

DLord said:
			
		

> I don't think just because he's 16 he's going co-op. I'm currently 16 (2008) and I'm not going through co-op, not sure how things will play out, though


Look at the date of the post you responded to.


----------



## facemesser (18 Nov 2008)

I realise but am I supposed to make a new topic for this to be answered?


----------



## Fishbone Jones (19 Nov 2008)

DLord said:
			
		

> I realise but am I supposed to make a new topic for this to be answered?



No, but you didn't ask a question either.


----------



## facemesser (19 Nov 2008)

haha, that is true. I meant for the other ancient topic I brought up from the dead


----------



## Vanguard48 (7 Sep 2012)

Speaking of bringing ancient topics up I noticed this one from a forum search but noticed its been 4 years since the last post.

To make a really long story short I myself are dead set on joining the Lincoln and Welland regiment and have been thinking about military service as a young lad and want everything that the Army has to offer and what is expected of me.

I have been to the Lake Street armory  three times this month (First visit looking for the Artillery Cpt) and spoke with Cpt. Hassan. However at the time I was interested in acquiring a position with the 10th Field Battery and he gave me some information on who to talk to. After giving some much needed thought and researching around some more  I have decided that Infantry is the best combat arms trade for myself as I am a 20 years old  still in college with not many technical skills that are required to get a competitive position in Artillery.

Now my question is this, I went to the Armory today (Sept 7/2012) and spoke with the Adj Officer (Please correct me if wrong!!) on the intercom system, I asked if there were any openings available as an Infantrymen within the regiment and he said that they were currently "Full" and to come back in the New Year. Now I am wondering are there certain months that recruiting happens, any signs I should look for, should I keep coming back every so often to keep in the loop, talk with the Captain again? Any advice or response is good!  

In the meantime I will continue to go to the gym and study up on drills, pt goals, volunteer work and so on. I Hope it comes through!


----------



## Danjanou (7 Sep 2012)

DLord said:
			
		

> I realise but am I supposed to make a new topic for this to be answered?



On the bright side bagpiper is probably old enough to drink now. 8)


----------

